# Artificial Sweeteners - Opinions?



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

If it's not real sugar, I'd rather avoid it. I can taste that nasty "aftertaste" in items that have artificial sweeteners. The flavor is all wrong and there's always something "off" about the taste. I also try to avoid high fructose corn syrup or foods with a lot of sugar in general, regardless of type.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I don't like that nasty aftertaste either that artificial sweeteners seem to produce. I read the labels of pretty much everything to make sure that they don't have high fructose corn syrup or that sugar is not the leading ingredient in any product that I plan on consuming. When I drink tea, I add honey and lemon, instead of sugar. As an added bonus, honey and lemon are very yummy in the tea and are considered to be healthy.



Mind Swirl said:


> If it's not real sugar, I'd rather avoid it. I can taste that nasty "aftertaste" in items that have artificial sweeteners. The flavor is all wrong and there's always something "off" about the taste. I also try to avoid high fructose corn syrup or foods with a lot of sugar in general, regardless of type.


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

Artificial sweetener is quite possibly my least favorite thing in the world. I think it is silly as a concept and should just be replaced with small amounts of sugar. It is no real purpose or benefit to health. It is mostly for weak minded people who cannot simply ditch the unnecessary sweetness that we have been conditioned to like. I personally find the taste to be terrible, worse than any natural substance I have ever tasted. I hate the stuff and would chastise anyone close to me who used it.


----------

